# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Ubuntu >  L2TP IPsec VPN, OS Debian (Client)  Роутинг, завернуть трафик

## IRTS

_L2TP IPsec VPN, OS Debian (Client)  завернуть трафик_
Всем привет ! Помогите завернуть трафик на Debian server (Client). На Микротике поднят VPN сервер (рис. прилагаю). На виндусовой машине, в сети все работает...., ну это и понятно.
Микротик сконфигурирован, подключения поднятия туннеля вижу  винды и дебиана. ( Поднят туннель VPN  винды - на ip  93.17.42.5, как и положено ) . Дебиановский сервер без роутинга работает на своем  ( ip  31.10.20.7)/   
Нужно прописать роутинг на дебиане, согласно рис. Заранее всем  спасибо!

----------

